# anybody ever tried to Bowhunt Ducks with a bow



## PSEbabyG (Aug 13, 2010)

I've been thinking about trying to bowhunt waterfowl and was looking for a way to find the arrow after the shot. I was thinking that I could find someway to attach like 6 pound test fishing line to the arrows so you could find them afterwards. What are yall's thoughts on this?


----------



## conggek (Apr 29, 2010)

Used the bow fishing reel, that should help.


----------



## ched (Jan 11, 2011)

If you can do it.... Your the man... I've never heard of it before and damn what a challenge.


----------



## floydboy1 (Dec 19, 2010)

I used to deer hunt in a swamp. Aluminum arrows float. Hunted with a 100 gr broadhead. As long as they don't stick in the bottom or get tangled in underbrush they come right to the top. I don't know about carbon. Haven't been back in the swamp after I switched to carbon. Never lost an aluminum arrow that was shot in open water. Brush and weeds were another thing.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Usually they use flu flu feathers for birds over decoys.


----------



## Grim76 (Feb 2, 2011)

Flu Flu , ive always wanted to try them at pheasants


----------



## devin4484 (Jul 6, 2010)

i seen tred barta do it with his stick and string couple years ago on oln. he was using flu-flus


----------



## bdr7484 (Sep 3, 2009)

I have a hard enough time with a gun LOL


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

I have a friend that used to do it with his longbow & flu flu arrows.


----------



## biggameslayer (Jun 17, 2008)

bdr7484 said:


> I have a hard enough time with a gun LOL


haha same here


----------



## blklab (Sep 24, 2005)

The only success I have on ducks is to Arkansas them on the water. Tried it on the fly and no can do for me. I have shot geese with expandable and it is a no go youneed field pints or fixed blades. Don't for get the Corn. LOL:wink:


----------



## PSEbabyG (Aug 13, 2010)

honestly i've never tried to hunt ducks but i'm gonna try to get a couple of my buddies to take me with out with a gun first and then i'm gonna try to kill a few with my bow. I was watching arrow affliction and he was shooting geese with a recurve and that's where I got the idea from. I was thinking about using some sort of fixed blades for them but i don't want to loose the arrows. but now that i think about it the ducks would be harder to shoot but I like the challenge.


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jan 23, 2011)

There was a guy on bowsite.com that had a post about it recently. He and his buddies were pretty successful at it.


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)




----------



## bigtruckerd (Apr 7, 2006)

here are a few pics from my duck bowhunt this winter. Picked up the arrows afterwards floating on the pond. I know my son lost a few arrows trying out in the swamp but just used old ones.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I would think if you could attach some sort of float to the area where the vanes are glued on it would work for recovery purposes. Use old arrows, remove the vanes then glue some sort of float material in that area. I am guessing a drop away rest is a must. I bow hunt on a river bank and have ducks and geese swim past me all the time, I have though of doing this but would need a buddy down stream to fetch my arrows and critters. Try a bowfishing rig, you could reel them in like a kite


----------



## PSEbabyG (Aug 13, 2010)

I was thinking of attaching one of the cigar style fishing floats but i don't know how well the arrows would fly with the resistance. Or I could attach line to the arrows and then attach like 4 or 6 pound test line to them and on the other end attach a float so that the arrows would be easy to find even if they sank. does anyone think that it would work????


----------



## dpoutdoor (Jun 4, 2009)

It depends if your shooting them in the air or on the water, if in the air, you'll have to use fluflu's, I use spiral wrap full length feathers, they float well, on the water you can use reg fletchings...its a blast, i love it


----------



## atkins72 (Apr 22, 2008)

I don't think I have ever seen any regulations in my state (KS) that speak of shooting waterfowl with a bow. Anyone know if it is legal?


----------



## swampboss (Sep 8, 2009)

Hmmm .... if you are hunting on public land .... nobody would find your spot since they don't hear you shooting


----------



## s_house (Mar 12, 2006)

atkins72 said:


> I don't think I have ever seen any regulations in my state (KS) that speak of shooting waterfowl with a bow. Anyone know if it is legal?


Yes it is legal.....

Updated: 8/17/07 
Methods of Take
LEGAL METHOD 

Bow and arrow, falconry, or shotgun no larger than 10-gauge. Shotguns shall not be able to hold more than three shells. 

ILLEGAL METHODS 

Under federal law, it is illegal to place or attempt to place bait for migratory birds, or to hunt over fields baited to attract migratory birds. 

Sink boxes, live decoys, baiting, electronic calls, and pursuit with any motorized conveyance or sailboat are illegal. When hunting from a motor craft or sailboat, the motor must be turned off or the sail unfurled and progress ceased. 

Printable Version Email Page 




http://kdwp.state.ks.us/news/Hunting/Hunting-Regulations/Migratory-Birds/Methods-of-Take


----------



## 3Dmaniac (May 25, 2009)

getting close enough is the problemm...if you can get close enough you can hunt anything..im gonna go stork hunting...just had our 5th kid lol....


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

devin4484 said:


> i seen tred barta do it with his stick and string couple years ago on oln. he was using flu-flus


I saw this it was totally hilarious! He just kept getting more and more pissed off to the point where the whole dialog was one long preemptive beep sound.


----------



## kerrye (Sep 1, 2010)

About fifty years ago I bought a laminated recurve built by a guy in Springdale, Ark. who hunted quail with a bow. He used floofloo arrows with a piano wire clover leaf in place of a point. He shot quail on the wing. Missed some, hit some. But he sure had fun.:cheers:


----------



## atkins72 (Apr 22, 2008)

s_house said:


> Yes it is legal.....
> 
> Updated: 8/17/07
> Methods of Take
> ...



But can you shoot them on the water or the ground with a bow?


----------



## RunsUpRiver (Jul 22, 2009)

Use FLU FLUs. If they hit the ground, they are like little vertical flags in the field. If they hit the water, most arrows will float, aluminums anyway.

In California, you have to use FLU FLUs unless your in a scull boat and the moon is in the second phase during the dung beetle migration or whatever.... 
Just use some form of FLU FLU and watch where your pointing it.

I'm still trying to get my first goose on the wing.


----------



## ngurb (Sep 3, 2004)

i lost 22 arrows my first year duck hunting with a bow. i figure i shot around 60 times. i recovered some to be shot again. it is all flooded timber, and the ducks don't blow off. i shot at them for three weekends and they never spooked. i went out once with a gun and they never came back. i now buy GGII's when i can find them cheap and fill them with foam, but around me the grass is so tall around the water you just loose most of the arrows. go through a couple boxes of heavy shot, about the same price as a dozen arrows. worth every penny. got five woodies and one mallard with the bow. i found the trick is to let them spalsh down in the spread, wave them up and take your shot as they fly off. always straight up and away. <--<<


----------



## CandianQuest (Mar 31, 2010)

I have only hit one that was flying but I have smacked a lot of ducks that were on the water... i really want to get a good "bale" blind and use some magnus bullheads on geese


----------



## julle (Mar 1, 2009)

I shot one a week ago accidentally, believe it or not, I was just target practicing and all of a sudden a flock off big ass city ducks comes landing in front of me while i'm at full draw. So I think what the heck, i'll never hit one, but my arrow zipped right trough a mallard. I was shooting 30 dollar arrows lol , luckily it was still in good shape except the spin wings were all crumbled up(the duck didn't survive).


----------



## turkster (Jul 12, 2006)

hope ya ate him


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

Here's the man


----------



## strikefirst (Mar 30, 2009)

I've pheasent hunted with a bow and dog before...it's an absolute riot!


----------



## jbond007m3 (Jan 10, 2011)

Tried it yesterday while bowfishing off of a friends dock he mentioned that there has been alot of ducks around the corner. Took one shot at 40 yards, just under his belly. I guess the "found" arrows are a bit heavier than my 3d setup.

I dont want to injure the bird, but i also dont wanna put an expensive broadhead on there either. Will field points work?


----------



## Thansen (Sep 23, 2009)

I've tried geese with flu flu arrow and recurve bow been close many time but haven't hit one yet. Lots of fun though when I have time. Rabbits are easier and just as fun I think. Good luck


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hunted Porcupine. What a blast to track them in the snow.
Raymond


----------



## JC07Rhino (Jan 13, 2007)

use a recurve and buy some flu flu's for your arrows. they don't go that far. i've actually got a couple of dove.... the trick is to wait for them to land on something lol. it's hard to shoot them outta the air. i've never been able to do it.


----------



## RunsUpRiver (Jul 22, 2009)

jbond007m3-
Field points dont do a good job at anything but getting pulled out of targets and trees. They are not designed to kill anything. 
Dont use them on any game.


----------



## fishinbuff (Sep 8, 2010)

What about some wal-mart specials ($2 carbons) filled with spray foam? Wonder if it would be boyant enough to float with the weight of the broadhead. Never tried it, might have to experiment!


----------



## toddsurfs (Nov 14, 2010)

i did up until the old ladies put bars of soap in their empty bread bags and beat me down


----------



## naubusan (Mar 23, 2007)

fishinbuff said:


> What about some wal-mart specials ($2 carbons) filled with spray foam? Wonder if it would be boyant enough to float with the weight of the broadhead. Never tried it, might have to experiment!


all arrows float just fine(except fishing arrows). no need for foams.


----------



## kook (Aug 24, 2006)

jbond007m3 said:


> Tried it yesterday while bowfishing off of a friends dock he mentioned that there has been alot of ducks around the corner. Took one shot at 40 yards, just under his belly. I guess the "found" arrows are a bit heavier than my 3d setup.
> 
> I dont want to injure the bird, but i also dont wanna put an expensive broadhead on there either. Will field points work?


UHHHH, you do know shooting migratory birds out of season is a FEDERAL offense??


----------



## fishinbuff (Sep 8, 2010)

naubusan said:


> all arrows float just fine(except fishing arrows). no need for foams.


Thought the weight of the bh on a carbon would sink it. I know alumi's float because of the solid back, but thought carbons were too narrow. Looked like Brooks lost a couple on the Affliction when he went goose hunting. I don't know if foam would make it any more boyant than the air inside though, now that I think about it.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

jbond007m3 said:


> Tried it yesterday while bowfishing off of a friends dock he mentioned that there has been alot of ducks around the corner. Took one shot at 40 yards, just under his belly. I guess the "found" arrows are a bit heavier than my 3d setup.
> 
> I dont want to injure the bird, but i also dont wanna put an expensive broadhead on there either. Will field points work?


What state are you living in that the season's still open? Why anyone would post this on the internet is really just totally BEYOND me.



julle said:


> I shot one a week ago accidentally, believe it or not, I was just target practicing and all of a sudden a flock off big ass city ducks comes landing in front of me while i'm at full draw. So I think what the heck, i'll never hit one, but my arrow zipped right trough a mallard. I was shooting 30 dollar arrows lol , luckily it was still in good shape except the spin wings were all crumbled up(the duck didn't survive).


Really sounds like an accident.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

They should be easy to find - they should be in the duck!


----------



## backstraps01 (Apr 20, 2007)

I have actually been hunting ducks and geese last 2 weeks. Have had some luck.... literally luck  The geese i can get alot easier than the ducks...the ducks come in so fast...I cannot lead them correctly. Going to resort on a floating duck before season ends. I have not been using a blind or decoys either... 

Got a huge muskrat yesterday evening


----------



## xPATx (Nov 29, 2011)

you should think about spraying some old junk arrows like hunter orange so they will be easyer to spot


----------



## waterfowler01 (Nov 14, 2014)

*Waterfowl hunting*



atkins72 said:


> But can you shoot them on the water or the ground with a bow?


There is no regulation (at least in NM) about shooting waterfowl in the air or on the ground. If you are going to shoot them with a bow, its best to wait until they are grounded either on water or land. Its hard enough when they are on the ground, let alone flying. Plus you'd have to consider arrows going somewhere they shouldn't be if you shoot in the air. But when it comes to shooting with a shotgun, it is considered unsportsman like to shoot waterfowl while they are grounded. You'll tick off a lot of other hunters if you shoot them on the ground. Theres not much challenge shooting them on the water with a shotgun.


----------



## lost american (Nov 21, 2002)

there is a vid on youtube of a guy shooting pigeons or something. he has some crazy pionts desighned for birds. check it out.


----------



## finsticker77 (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## finsticker77 (Oct 5, 2014)

View attachment 2093207


----------



## MHoward (Aug 18, 2008)

There is an old video showing Ben Pearson shooting ducks on the wing with his bow! Pretty fricken cool!


----------



## finsticker77 (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

FYI Carbons float. 

All my arrows are filled with air. Air is way lighter than foam. 

Had a friend years ago that built a flounder gig from conduit. He wanted it to float so he crammed it full of foam. Like he was ramming home a load in a muzzle loader. It sank like a rock. If he'd capped the end and left it full of air it would have floated.


----------



## bowhuntingbongo (Aug 26, 2008)

If your going to use fishing line use braided line 10# is like 2# diameter.


----------



## crab4life (May 19, 2014)

I'm going to hunt geese this year with my bow


----------



## nichkojr.7 (Dec 23, 2013)

Get ya a ground blind that is used for deer hunting. Pop it up in the middle of a field and find some whole corn stalks and sand them up against it so it looks like a patch of standing corn. Get a sh**t load of goose decoys and set up like you normally would. Wait for the geese to land and i guillotine their butts!


----------

